# Fancy glass/pyrex shrimp feeding dishes



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

What's the deal with these glass/pyrex shrimp feeding dishes? Are they really a shrimp specific product, because I have petri dishes in the lab that look exactly like the shrimp feeding dishes. Is that all they are is petri dishes? Is there any reason not to just use a glass or pyrex petri dish?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

slavecorps said:


> What's the deal with these glass/pyrex shrimp feeding dishes? Are they really a shrimp specific product, because I have petri dishes in the lab that look exactly like the shrimp feeding dishes. Is that all they are is petri dishes? Is there any reason not to just use a glass or pyrex petri dish?


Nope. I use ceramic clay pot bottoms for mine from the dollar store. Shrimp ones usually have some shrimp company on them or picture, and charge a lot more. A glass or plastic or ceramic dish is just that, a dish.


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

This is what i use XD - 5-8$ on ebay


----------



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

tobystanton said:


> This is what i use XD - 5-8$ on ebay


Do you know what the approximate diameter of that dish is?


----------



## Shrimpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey those are cool looking dishes. I've always decided against using feeding dishes because my shrimp grab their pieces and take off for the most part. 

Instead I feed in the same spot everytime, and vacuum out any leftover food with an air line tubing.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

They're just small petri dishes, I use them because they keep food from dropping down in between the substrates, minimizing any pest duplication (aka nematodes, planaria, etc.)


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

slavecorps said:


> Do you know what the approximate diameter of that dish is?


Looks like ~2in, unless that person has really small/large fingers.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

H4N sold me some without any writing on them for real cheap. I like that there is no brand on it.


----------



## ryantube (Jan 8, 2012)

Cool one, but probably overkilled with that thickness. I bought some with only $3 each. 


tobystanton said:


> This is what i use XD - 5-8$ on ebay


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

glass cigarette ashtray at wal-mart 98c


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

I bought some off of amazon got 5 lids and 5 tops for 13 dollars. They don't have any branding on them just clear glass dishes.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I got mine too on amazon, they had 2x glass for $5 shipped, can't find it anymore but it's cheaper in bulk if you want to split it with some friends. Becareful not to get the plastic ones, they won't sink

I use mine to catch scuds.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

How do you get the food in there? My food floats at the top for a minute. Then disperses across the tank lol


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Most food will sink if you hold it under the water for a second or two then aim for the dish.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

MABJ said:


> How do you get the food in there? My food floats at the top for a minute. Then disperses across the tank lol
> 
> 
> From MABJ's iPhone
> 2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


Shrimp specific food will sink. Just gotta aim


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Good idea guys 


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

use plant tongs to place it into the dish


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> use plant tongs to place it into the dish


I use tiny shrimp granules. I can definitely try this tho. I hate that some food disappears for a planaria colony lying in wait to blow up. 


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

MABJ said:


> I use tiny shrimp granules. I can definitely try this tho. I hate that some food disappears for a planaria colony lying in wait to blow up.
> 
> 
> From MABJ's iPhone
> 2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


If you are using Fluval Shrimp Granuales I hold them under the water for a second or two then hope they float down into the dish and not outside.


----------



## Evangeline (Jun 29, 2012)

tobystanton said:


> This is what i use XD - 5-8$ on ebay


What brand is this as I cant find it on ebay uk. It looks really nice


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

@Evangeline

add back the HT "tp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aqua-Music-Crystal-Red-Shrimp-food-dish-bowl-Crystal-glass-/251148503458?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a799e09a2"


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

Never used a feeding dish, never will. I let all my snails clean up and breed as much as they want so I have constant puffer food


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

dougolasjr said:


> If you are using Fluval Shrimp Granuales I hold them under the water for a second or two then hope they float down into the dish and not outside.


I might have to try one lol. 


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## Ajax_xajA (Aug 3, 2011)

For the fluval shrimp granules, what I do is fill the dish with water, add the granules, wait for them to sink, and then slowly lower the dish into the tank. 75% of the time it works 100% of the time.


----------

